# Orange engine light has just come on?



## Phil67 (Feb 14, 2006)

Driving along today and i just noticed that the orange engine light has come on, in the book it says i need to go to audi?

Any ideas what it could be and can i rectify the problem myself with out paying a small fortune at audi.


----------



## Phil67 (Feb 14, 2006)

Must be some one out there who knows what the problem is?????


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i guess it's the check engine light

this could be anything, does it go away if you turn off and turn onthe car or is it always there?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

you'll probably need to go to audi, or specialist or someone with a vagcom to tell you the fault code and see from there


----------



## Phil67 (Feb 14, 2006)

It stays on when you have it switched on and running, just checked the book and it reckons it is something to do with the emissions.

Which could mean the cat or a sensor but the car has only covered 19k


----------



## volkswizard (Mar 8, 2006)

coil pack is mostly likely culprit.
Still under warranty?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

usually the engine light comes on after a coilpack has actually "gone" has the car got a lumpy idle and spluttering when driving?

Unfortunately the engine light could be a result of hundreds of potential problems. You need to get the car hooked up to vagcom to check the fault codes.

Where abouts are you based? I cant recommend these guyss enough if youre sown south: www.vagcheck.co.uk


----------



## Lavender (Oct 22, 2006)

This happened to me on Friday, whilst driving through a very heavy rainstorm. I called out the Audi roadside assistance man, who plugged in his computer thing, and said it was because the sensors in the exhaust pipe had taken in some water which couldn't drain away quickly enough. This led to the sensor sending a warning. When the water drained out the light went out. The Audi man said it was fine to drive, even when the light was on. It happened again on Sunday (pissing it down again), carried on driving, no problem. I understand that this warning light can come on for other reasons as well, but if it happened to you when it was raining, this might be the reason.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

if you are nto experiencing the lumpy running of a coil pack then it may be a degraded maf sensor or lambda sensor.

Those are the most likely but it could be anything that has changed the air/fuel characteristics.

most likely is a maf as they can degrade in a way that is not so noticeable.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

I was cleaning out the garage on Sunday and left the TT out in the pouring rain on my driveway for a couple of hours. When I started the car to put it back into my sparkling clean garage  the engine management warning light came on :-(.

It's still on this morning so I'm going up to see those nice guys at APS tomorrow to get it sorted.

Cheers, Mackem


----------



## Paggy (Jul 8, 2004)

That engine management light could be anything you need VAGCOM to see what it is. Mine came on a couple of weeks ago and it turned out to be the error below.

16795 - Secondary Air Injection System: Incorrect Flow Detected
P0411 -

I looked this up and it seems to be something to do with the emission system. It does not seem to effect driving performance, but it might show up when I have my MOT, sowill have to get it sorted just incase. But then again I cleared the error and it has not come back :?


----------



## Phil67 (Feb 14, 2006)

Well today i managed to get the car to Cambridge Audi, had the test done, it was a sensor on the coolant side that was faulty, had one in stock Â£22 for the part with the final bill at Â£86 and a two year warranty on the bit, was told if it happened a month ago the part would have been replaced under warranty, i couldnt be bothered to argue.

Now the light is out away we go, thanks for all the replies and the help.


----------

